
Show HN: MightyName.com – Search over 8M available English .com domain - mikkom
http://hn.mightyname.com
======
mikkom
So I decided to reopen mightyname.com again to the public after a long time of
strictly private service.

This is my private tool that can be used to search over 8 million available
combinations of real english word .com domains and it's really handy. This is
the primary tool I use to find domains for my side projects.

Enjoy!

